# Havanese with sudden blindness (SARDS)



## Cavazos (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello all, our beloved male havanese, who is just 6 yrs old went suddenly blind. It is suspected to be SARS although he is still undergoing some tests to discard Cushing’s and other possibilities. We love our Cuco to death and the family is understandably devastated. We’ve been told that blind dogs can still live a quality life but just thinking about his disability really hurts. We’d really appreciate it if someone has gone through the same and can share with us his/her experience. This is our lovely Cuco:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He’s gorgeous! I just contacted Dee Dee, and she’s going to stop in and talk to you! She did tell me that although the transition was tough for Halley, she DID adjust, and had a good life! ❤


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Cuco. I am sure she will have a wonderful life with you. I don’t think sight means as much to dogs as it does to humans. For a dog, losing its sense of smell would probably be like us humans losing our sight. I have known a few dogs who went blind later in life and they all had wonderful lives.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

What a handsome boy!! I don’t have any experience with this but just wanted to send love; I know how hard it is anytime our babies have a health issue, especially one that isn’t easily resolvable. I also hope that after some transition he will live a very happy and long life!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cuco is a handsome boy, and I'm SO sorry to read of his sudden blindness. Yes, Dee Dee is a wonderful "momma" that went through this, and ultimately both she and her sweet, precious dog adapted and actually excelled. I'm sure she'll be checking in before long.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Dee Dee wrote an update about her experience here. Hope you and your puppy are adjusting okay


----------

